# Trail Blazers Sign Center Joel Przybilla



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

http://www.nba.com/blazers/news/Trail_Blazers_Sign_Przybilla-116549-41.html


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Good signing. He'll contribute more than Davis did last season, and at a much lower price-tag.

PBF


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

Let's not forget what Cheeks said about him:

"He's a decent player," Blazers coach Maurice Cheeks said. "And any time you can get a decent player, he can help your team. I don't remember a whole lot about him, but he's active and can rebound and block a few shots."


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Give him a year....*

please don't make snide comments like this in this board. We'd really appreciate it if you didn't make snide comments about the Blazers, or their players, in this regard. Sure, there seemingly has been a fair amount of legal issues regarding this team in the past, but that doesn't grant you permission to be making a comment like this. So please, understand it when I change what you said, to ease the potential flame-war that you have started (willing or not, you started one) Thanks for understanding.

and he'll be in  Wilson High schools' production of "The Rats of Nyhm" this fall. Anyone remember that cartoon movie? Made me cry.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Backboard Cam</b>!
> Let's not forget what Cheeks said about him:
> 
> "He's a decent player," Blazers coach Maurice Cheeks said. "And any time you can get a decent player, he can help your team. I don't remember a whole lot about him, but he's active and can rebound and block a few shots."


Not exacly inspiring, is it?



He'll be a fine 3rd-stringer. He's 7'1", 265 lbs., and has 6 fouls to give.

PBF


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Well, IMO, Pryzbilla is better than Stepania. I'd expect to see about 10mpg from him.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Give him a year....*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> and he'll be in jail for something.


Hey. **** you.


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

*Its officially....ROCK BOTTOM FOR BLAZERS*

im gonna puke.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Its officially....ROCK BOTTOM FOR BLAZERS*



> Originally posted by <b>mixum</b>!
> im gonna puke.


You're gonna puke over a 3rd string center?

Whatever dude.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> Deleted.


 at first, I left this in, because I wanted to give you the benefit of the doubt. But obviously I shouldn't have. Let's try not to bring race into any post here, because it never leads to anything good. Deleted.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Its officially....ROCK BOTTOM FOR BLAZERS*



> Originally posted by <b>mixum</b>!
> im gonna puke.


I can almost set my watch to this


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Talkhard</b>!
> 
> 
> No, he's white.


 do not follow up a questionable comment with an even more questionable comment. 

That's an  inappropriate


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Talkhard</b>!
> 
> 
> No, he's white.


What does that have to do with anything?


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Welcome to Portland Joel


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

*IM PUKING CAUSE THIS IS THE BEST NASH CAN DO!!!*

AND IM PUKING CAUSE WE RE GONNA SUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: IM PUKING CAUSE THIS IS THE BEST NASH CAN DO!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>mixum</b>!
> AND IM PUKING CAUSE WE RE GONNA SUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!


THEN LEAVE THE DAMN BOARD! No one wants to hear you whine mixum.

BFreak.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: IM PUKING CAUSE THIS IS THE BEST NASH CAN DO!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>mixum</b>!
> AND IM PUKING CAUSE WE RE GONNA SUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!


yah, because everyone wanted to come to Portland, but it'a all John Nash's fault that they didn't..

and signing or not signing the billa monster is the difference between sucking and not sucking.

just who are the blazers supposed to sign or trade for? Can anyone, for once, actually come up with a valid counter to what the Blazers have done this summer?

And no, saying [ dork voice ] they shudda traded for Shaq! Trade SAR for Carter! yah! [ / dork voice ] doesn't work.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Give him a year....*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> and he'll be in jail for something.


Not like the Celtics will do anything this year. Danny is a dumbass. Your team is screwed. 

BFreak.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> That's an idiotic comment.
> 
> Just join the Klan and get it over with Talkhard.


This has nothing to do with racism. I'm talking facts. 

When was the last time the Trail Blazers had a white player who got in trouble with the law? 

Stepania? Nada.
Dan Dickau? Uh, huh. All-around good guy.
Sabonis. No. Class act.
Chris Dudley? Nope. Model citizen.

Drazen Petrovic? Geoff Petrie? Rick Adelman? Larry Steele? Bob Gross? Dave Twardzik? Wally Walker? Dale Schleuter? Rick Barnett?

I think you have to go all the way back to Bill Walton to find a white guy who was even suspected of committing a crime.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

SO let's see Portland missed the Palyoffs by 1 game and now they suck even though they didn't lose anyone?

I get it.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Smart man Schilly. I wish that were it though. I mean the West got better.

BFreak.

PS:Stay positive Schilly, people are going negative and its getting annoying.


----------



## azsun18 (Aug 12, 2004)

I dont think we are going to suck that bad. Why are people getting so upset at who we have for a 2nd or 3rd string forward/center. If we sucked that bad then we would be debating whether to start Joel or not. Remember the Suns are so weak for BIGS that they just signed Hunter (no better then Joel) and they think he will start for them.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>azsun18</b>!
> I dont think we are going to suck that bad. Why are people getting so upset at who we have for a 2nd or 3rd string forward/center. If we sucked that bad then we would be debating whether to start Joel or not. Remember the Suns are so weak for BIGS that they just signed Hunter (no better then Joel) and they think he will start for them.


Thank you! Some common sense, here.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Its officially....ROCK BOTTOM FOR BLAZERS*



> Originally posted by <b>mixum</b>!
> im gonna puke.


I can't wait to hear what's below rock bottom, because that's where mixum will put the team next week. 

By the time the season starts, we'll be through the earth's crust, past the core, dodging magma left & right, and pop up in the China League. Paul Allen's boat will be waiting in Shanghai to ship the team back here to PDX just in time for the opener.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: Its officially....ROCK BOTTOM FOR BLAZERS*



> Originally posted by <b>Backboard Cam</b>!
> 
> 
> I can't wait to hear what's below rock bottom, because that's where mixum will put the team next week.
> ...


:rotf::laugh: :laugh: Thats a good one.

BFreak.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Talkhard</b>!
> This has nothing to do with racism. I'm talking facts.


rac·ism ( P ) Pronunciation Key (rszm)
n. 
1. The belief that race accounts for differences in human character or ability and that a particular race is superior to others. 
2. Discrimination or prejudice based on race. 

You're fired.

Assuming that someone will act a certain way because of the color of their skin IS racism.

Get a new dictionary and don't bring that bull**** here...


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

atlanta didnt want pryzbilla. they didnt even try and match. doesnt that mean anything? somewhere whitsitt is laughing.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>unbiased</b>!
> atlanta didnt want pryzbilla. they didnt even try and match. doesnt that mean anything? somewhere whitsitt is laughing.


Does it really matter? No... Maybe thats because they were busy playign Collier and they got Drobnijak. Anyways, he's better than Stepania, and he's only like 24 or something. You people need to stop whining about every single move we make.

BFreak.

PS: I made a new club. Only fans that dont ***** and moan are allowed..by my judgement.:grinning:


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Talkhard that was a good post !


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

Bout time we did SOMETHING.

Better option: go after Stromile Swift.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Talkhard</b>!
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with racism. I'm talking facts.
> ...


Pointing out that the white players we've had in the past have not gotten into trouble is not racism.

Suggesting that BECAUSE Przybilla is white, that he WON'T get into trouble IS clearly racist, and it suggests that only blacks get into trouble. 

I can't believe the mods won't clean up this racist garbage, yet they edit my post that calls Talkhard on his bull**** post.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TradeShareefNow</b>!
> Bout time we did SOMETHING.
> 
> Better option: go after Stromile Swift.


Stromile Swift is not, and never was an option for the Blazers or any other team without more than the MLE to offer, because Memphis has stated they will match any offer at the MLE or below. Besides, I doubt he'd want to come to Portland anyway, why would he? Perhaps you forgot that in order to acquire a FA, they have to *want* to play for your team. Why would he leave to go to a team where he won't start? At least Memphis has a very good young team that won 50 games last season. What would be the appeal of Portland for him.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> Pointing out that the white players we've had in the past have not gotten into trouble is not racism.
> 
> Suggesting that BECAUSE Przybilla is white, that he WON'T get into trouble IS clearly racist, and it suggests that only blacks get into trouble.


You're getting tangled up in your own argument. 

If it's true that none of Portland's white players have gotten in trouble with the law, then it's a pretty safe bet that Przybilla won't get in trouble with the law. That's the point, and it's fairly obvious.

Is it ONLY black NBA players who get in trouble with the law? No. It's probably more like 98.8%.

Feel better?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> 
> I can't believe the mods won't clean up this racist garbage, yet they edit my post that calls Talkhard on his bull**** post.


Talkhard made a comment that was edited. If everyone wouldn't quote it, it would go away following that edit.

If you start to get into a debate on what is and is not racism, it creates a tough spot for moderators because unless we want to nuke every post, we can't really edit anything except the most egregious statements.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> Talkhard made a comment that was edited. If everyone wouldn't quote it, it would go away following that edit.
> ...


what Ed said, cept I wouldn't have used egregious. I would've used flagrant.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Freak</b>!
> Does it really matter? No... Maybe thats because they were busy playign Collier and they got Drobnijak. Anyways, he's better than Stepania, and he's only like 24 or something. You people need to stop whining about every single move we make.
> 
> BFreak.
> ...


Um dude, does this mean that you are not a member of my club now or is yours more selective?


----------



## FeloniusThunk (Jan 1, 2003)

I think he's a decent pickup, though he won't translate to anymore wins. Having a year with Grg and Theo can only help him, and he certainly has size and potential to be a quality backup. For a rebuilding period, Joel P. is the right kind of player: might actually pan out and doesn't hurt if he doesn't.

Hopefully he won't be as ashamed of certain Blazer fans as I am right now.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> 
> 
> Um dude, does this mean that you are not a member of my club now or is yours more selective?


O yeah I forgot about your club! Well sorry make me co prez. then 

BFreak.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FeloniusThunk</b>!
> I think he's a decent pickup, though he won't translate to anymore wins. Having a year with Grg and Theo can only help him, and he certainly has size and potential to be a quality backup. For a rebuilding period, Joel P. is the right kind of player: might actually pan out and doesn't hurt if he doesn't.


Agreed.

He's still young enough to improve significantly, and he's got a specific skill (shotblocking) that is valuable even if he doesn't get much better than he is right now.

I'd love to know how much he cost the Blazers, and for how many years he's signed.

The quote attributed to Nash sure is weird, unless Joel's a restricted FA or it was a quote given before Joel accepted an offer:



> “Joel is a young man that has demonstrated the ability to rebound and block shots especially when given the opportunity to play last season in Atlanta,” said Trail Blazers General Manager John Nash. “We would welcome those attributes to our team.”


Ed O.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Talkhard</b>!
> 
> When was the last time the Trail Blazers had a white player who got in trouble with the law?
> 
> ...


If you're going to be upset with Zach for hanging out with his apparently trigger happy bro (prior to all the facts coming out as per usual), why do you excuse Sabas for marrying his drunk driving wife? How many times was she convicted of putting the lives of innocent Oregonian's at risk??? and that was only the times she was caught.

I loved having AS on the team and all, but in a certain tiny European country a 5th of vodka is still commonly refered to as a _Sabas_ because of his legendary partying... hows that for a legacy/example for the kiddies? 

STOMP


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

> The Zach Situation:
> 
> *Good News:*
> 
> Wheels said that he talked to a lead investegator or whatever and he said that Zach probably will not get charged, because if they charged Zach they would have to charge everyone in the club because everyone's stories are different. The *Bad News* is that the Prosecutor is a new one and that getting a big name like Zach Randolph would give him a good name. Wheels said this, and I agree with this, If his name was Rod Smith and he wasn't a Pro he wouldn't be charged.


That is what I wrote on the Blazer's Practuce Facility thread, go there I recapped the whole tour, some good info.

BFreak.

PS:HOWIE now I now I got my new club!


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Talkhard</b>!
> 
> I think you have to go all the way back to Bill Walton to find a white guy who was even suspected of committing a crime.


This would make a great Trivia question!!! :yes:


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>RedHot&Rolling</b>!
> 
> 
> This would make a great Trivia question!!! :yes:


:laugh:


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Freak</b>!
> :laugh:


Thank you. Thank you. Thank you very much (in your best Elvis impersonation).


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Freak</b>!
> 
> 
> That is what I wrote on the Blazer's Practuce Facility thread, go there I recapped the whole tour, some good info.
> ...


Bravo! :clap:

Joe Johnson is nice young player, not a superstar, but he could be in time.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> 
> 
> Bravo! :clap:
> ...


Yeah. I'm pretty sure he was putting up 20/5/5 towards the end of the year.

BFreak.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

I just hope that he pans out for the Blazers. It's nice to have another big on the roster and the fact that he is young helps too. Maybe he is just a fill the gap player, but if he didn't cost an arm and a leg then he is a decent pickup for the Blazers. :yes:


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh: For some reason that picture makes me laugh. I agree though HOWIE. Either way its a nice pickup for probably the minimum.

BFreak.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

I'll echo that. 

Go Go Pryzbilla.

Good thing he isn't purple. Did you know that not one purple player in the NBA has ever been charged with a crime?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Target</b>!
> I'll echo that.
> 
> Go Go Pryzbilla.
> ...


:laugh: True. But don't jinx them. OK?:grinning: 

BFreak.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

I would like to know how he really feels about coming here..
anybody read any quotes from him yet??


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

"I'll play Har."

-Joel Pryzbilla on coming to Portland.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Only the biggest of basketball junkies have seen Joel Pryzbilla play since he left the University of Minnesota after his sophomore season. Check out nbadraft.net's profile on Przybilla before he came out:
> 
> Strengths: Great center body. Good athleticism. Very nice touch around the basket. *Good shot blocker. Decent post game knowlegde.*
> 
> Weaknesses: Must prove that lack of discipline in the classroom is not exemplary of his work habits. Desire? Needs to trim down some. Very raw at 20, and has alot of post skills to develop.





> The nice thing about him is he has some offensive skills and could develop into a more dangerous overall player than a Steven Hunter, for example, who is very limited offensively.



Should be interesting to see what happens with Vlade now that Przybilla has joined the Blazer squad. :yes:


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good too hear HOWIE. Nice report.

BFreak.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

vs.











Tale of the tape..... 

*Joel Przybilla* 
Position: C 
Born: 10/10/79 
Height: 7-1 / 2,16 
Weight: 255 lbs. / 115,7 kg. 
College: Minnesota '00 

_Selected by Houston Rockets in first round (ninth pick overall) of the 2000 NBA Draft...Rights traded from Houston to Milwaukee Bucks for the rights to Jason Collier and a future first-round pick on 6/28/00...Traded to the Atlanta Hawks in a three-team trade involving the Bucks and the New York Knicks where the Hawks also received Micael Doleac from the Knicks and the Bucks received Keith Van Horn from the Knicks and Tim Thomas went from the Bucks to the Knicks and the Knicks also received Nazr Mohammed from the Hawks. _

Joel Przybilla 


*Vladimir Stepania* 
Position: C 
Born: 05/08/76 
Height: 7-1 / 2,16 
Weight: 255 lbs. / 115,7 kg. 
From: Republic of Georgia 

_Selected by Seattle in 1st round (27th pick overall) in 1998 NBA Draft . . . Traded by Seattle to New York as part of four-team exchange (New York acquired Glen Rice, Luc Longley, Travis Knight, Vernon Maxwell, Lazaro Borell, two 2001 1st round draft choices and two 2nd round draft choices; Seattle acquired Patrick Ewing; Phoenix acquired Chris Dudley and 2001 1st round draft choice, and Lakers acquired Horace Grant, Greg Foster, Chuck Person and Emanual Davis, 9/20/00 . . . Claimed on waivers by Toronto, 10/25/00 . . . Waived by Toronto, 10/30/00 . . . Signed as a free agent by New Jersey, 12/15/00 . . . Signed as a free agent by Miami, 10/2/01...Signed as a free agent by Portland, 10/22/03 _

Vladimir Stepania 

Przybilla could be an upgrade to Stepania when you look at the age, but other than that they are pretty much the same player. Personally I think that he is a better player than Stepania, but Stepania has something the Blazers are going to need and that is 6 fouls to give. If SAR decides that he wants to play ball in Portland next season then Portland looks like a nice solid team to fight for a 7th or 8th seed in the playoffs. Nothing to flashy this offseason, but this squad might just suprise some of us during the season.

Przybilla was a good pickup for the Blazers and I think that he will do more good than bad as a backup. He should help people forget about Dale Davis this upcoming season! :yes:


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

Dale who?

Oh yeah..the guy who signed the hat I won at Blazers.com.

Hmmm I wonder if any Indiana fans would be interested in it.


----------



## quick (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> Stromile Swift is not, and never was an option for the Blazers or any other team without more than the MLE to offer, because Memphis has stated they will match any offer at the MLE or below. Besides, I doubt he'd want to come to Portland anyway, why would he? Perhaps you forgot that in order to acquire a FA, they have to *want* to play for your team. Why would he leave to go to a team where he won't start? At least Memphis has a very good young team that won 50 games last season. What would be the appeal of Portland for him.


 Better fans and being part of a strong powerhouse.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Talkhard</b>!
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with racism. I'm talking facts.
> ...


Sorry to everyone for going a little OT, but this statement just irks me a little bit. Did you ever see the corrolation between players that commit crimes and the percentage of players in the NBA. Most of the players are black...and thus it is pretty easily to assume that they might be in trouble with the law more. 

Besides....for every Damon or Reuben you have an SAR or Ray Allen. It's pretty balanced and almost all of the players in the league are good for the most part. It's just a few bad apples that ruins the image for the rest.

I mean, would you like the Portland trailblazers to only sign and draft players that are white....I for certain wouldn't....since most of the [best] players in this league are black, upstanding individuals. 

Besides...how many of us don't want Jason Kidd on our team because he's had a run-in with the law? Chew on that. 

Later.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> If you're going to be upset with Zach for hanging out with his apparently trigger happy bro (prior to all the facts coming out as per usual), why do you excuse Sabas for marrying his drunk driving wife? How many times was she convicted of putting the lives of innocent Oregonian's at risk??? and that was only the times she was caught.
> 
> I loved having AS on the team and all, but in a certain tiny European country a 5th of vodka is still commonly refered to as a Sabas because of his legendary partying... hows that for a legacy/example for the kiddies?
> 
> STOMP


I rest my case. The fact that you have to dig this up about Sabonis' wife--and not Sabonis himself--proves how squeaky clean most of Portland's white players have been.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> Most of the players are black...and thus it is pretty easily to assume that they might be in trouble with the law more.


Wow. Did you actually say that?? Isn't that what I've been getting attacked for?

In all honesty, you're exactly right, of course. (Just don't say it too loudly. The truth is seldom politically correct, you know!!)


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

It's pretty clear Przybilla will get in trouble with the law as a Blazer.

All of the players currently on the roster with a 'z' in their names have gotten in trouble. Przybilla has a 'z' in his name. Therefore Przybilla will get into trouble.

Hey, it makes just as much sense.

barfo


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>quick</b>!
> Better fans and being part of a strong powerhouse.


:no: 

I wasn't sure if that was a joke or not, but if you're serious, try to look at things from an objective standpoint and not just "how can I twist everything into a pro-Blazer point of view". Strong powerhouse? Who do you think you are you kidding? A team that missed the playoffs last season and hasn't won an NBA title in 25 years, not to mention that has their franchise player at the position you play is certainly not an attraction for a guy like Swift. Honestly, does it even make sense that a guy like Swift would sign with Portland? Answer, no, unless they have a boatload of cash to offer, which obviously they don't.


----------



## quick (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> :no:
> ...


 Well hobojoe, I believe swift can play the center position if he was made to. And to question if swift going to portland make sense is honestly something you can't surmise. Depends on the guy and what he wants. Portland missed the playoffs last season but its not like there weren't players who liked what the team is trying to do. Whats the deal? A place that is decent enough for winning isn't disregarded easily, winning attracts some players, why do you come around preaching portland as this bad place? As for the strong powerhouse thing... well they once were.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Talkhard</b>!
> The truth is seldom politically correct, you know!!)


You can dance around it all you like, try to pass people off as trying to be politically correct commie pinkos or whatever... but it WAS a racist comment.

Facts are great, but making an assumption about someone solely based on the color of their skin is racism. Just because you have some numbers on your side doesn't change that.

A similar racist argument would be...

"Black children from the inner city have poor test scores. Soandso is a black child from the inner city. Soandso must be stupid..."

Do you see? It's not the fact, but the assumption based on the race of the individual that makes it racist. 

I already gave you the dictionary definition, but you don't seem to get it. Does this help?


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>quick</b>!
> Well hobojoe, I believe swift can play the center position if he was made to. And to question if swift going to portland make sense is honestly something you can't surmise. Depends on the guy and what he wants. Portland missed the playoffs last season but its not like there weren't players who liked what the team is trying to do. Whats the deal? A place that is decent enough for winning isn't disregarded easily, winning attracts some players, why do you come around preaching portland as this bad place? As for the strong powerhouse thing... well they once were.


I also think Swift can play the C spot, he has the size to do so :



> 6'91/2" {w/o Shoes}
> 6'101/2" {w/Shoes}
> 9'2" {standing reach}


 But MEM wont give Swift up imo.


----------

